
The pitchforks are coming (2014) - DVassallo
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/06/the-pitchforks-are-coming-for-us-plutocrats-108014
======
kediz
It's a really good article that explains why the author doesn't support
trickle-down economy and support "middle-out" economy, which relies on strong
middle class. An example I found enlightening is the diminish effect of wealth
on purchasing power. "If you are 1000 times richer than the average American,
and an average American buys 1 pant a year, you are not gonna buy 1000 pants."

I am sold to this idea.

